# MRI Scan covered?



## LF123

Would an MRI scan of my knee be covered under health insurance?

I've heard it costs a bomb but i dont really know!


----------



## babaduck

You need to get a GP referral and make sure it contains one of the acceptable codes for MRI scanning (they have a list in their office).  *Without this, your health insurance won't cover it*.  Also, not every scanning centre deals with every insurer.  If you're with VHI, Northwood Imaging in Santry is one of the fastest places to get an MRI... they operate 7 days a week!


----------



## colm5

I guy told me they are only 200euro now, these were nearly 1000euro a few years ago in a private hospital. But they are covered on VHI with a referral


----------



## gipimann

I'm with QuinnHealthcare and was covered in full for an MRI at the Charlemont Clinic, Dublin 2 a couple of years ago.   Had initially contacted the Bon Secours Hospital in Glasnevin who didn't have direct payment arrangement for MRI with Quinn, so I'd have had to pay up front and claim as outpatient expenses.

GP referral required as others have said.


----------



## huskerdu

I recently had an MRI on my knee with a clinic in Smithfield. 
It was covered by VHI. The bill which VHI paid was 160 euro. 

This VHI document lists the valid reasons for having an MRI that the VHi will
pay for.  Make sure that the GP, you and the clinic fill in all documentation correctly
with the reason for the MRI. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Johnweber

Aviva cover 33 MRI scan centres with direct payment and will accept a referral letter from GP. VHI have 20 but nearly half of these require a referral note from consultant if you want VHI to pay directly. 

http://tools.hibernianavivahealth.ie/healthcare_info/search_providers/index.php


----------



## Armada

Whitfield Clinic, Waterford 425 euro (with GP referral)

VHI will part refund it.


----------



## Johnweber

Armada said:


> Whitfield Clinic, Waterford 425 euro (with GP referral)
> 
> VHI will part refund it.


 
Aviva will pay for it in full and pay the Whitfield directly with a GP letter.


----------



## dereko1969

huskerdu said:


> I recently had an MRI on my knee with a clinic in Smithfield.
> It was covered by VHI. The bill which VHI paid was 160 euro.
> 
> This VHI document lists the valid reasons for having an MRI that the VHi will
> pay for. Make sure that the GP, you and the clinic fill in all documentation correctly
> with the reason for the MRI.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
A mate of mine needs an MRI on his knee as well and when I checked Charter Medical in Smithfield their price comes up as €280.
[broken link removed]
Now that price list is 2 years old so perhaps they've reduced prices or is there always a discount given to the Health Insurers?


----------



## NovaFlare77

Generally speaking, health insurers will negotiate lower rates because they will have numbers on their side so can get a "bulk discount" so to speak.

That said, Euromedic in Dundrum, Charlemont and Northwood currently advertise an MRI price of €250 ([broken link removed]), so maybe Charter Medical have reduced their rates since. There are many private providers of MRI services around Dublin so it would definitely pay to look around first.

If your mate is a PAYE worker, he can also get tax relief on the cost, as well as GP, consultant and prescription costs.

Presumably, he's asked how long it would take to get an MRI on the public system. Just mentioning it in case he thinks he _has_ to go privately.


----------

